# 125 G stocking ideas



## kittycat2016 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone! sorry about this, i know there ar tons of threads already asking for stocking tips, but this tank is huge. originally i bought it for my guppy breeding empire, but obviously 125 gallons of guppies is boring after a while! what i really want is to sell my guppies, and restart my tank. I would love some big fish. FRESHWATER!!! NOT BRACKISH!!! ive been looking for a while but the only ones i can find are agressive, or will get too big for the tank. 

I want to know if there are any ant least semi docile, larger fish that i can have in my tank? if not then I guess ill just get hoards of small wish, but what would be best? btw, i love oddballs


----------



## Blackfeet (Jul 23, 2012)

The only things that come to mind are discus, angels, and dwarf cichlids. These aren't huge but definitely larger than guppies. You also have the option of doing a combined set up with a tank that large some out of the water and some in which opens up another set of options.


----------



## kittycat2016 (Mar 10, 2012)

so like a paludarium? 
i thought about that, but the only critters i can think of that would use the land are frogs and fiddler crabs. what other things would you suggest? what kind of fish?


----------



## Blackfeet (Jul 23, 2012)

Other than those only turtles come to mind. I have no idea what it is called.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

yes a paludarium, u can do salamanders, turtles, aquatic frogs, some lizards/snakes or mudskippers (brackish). What do you mean by non agressive? if u set up the tank with a bunch of tall rocks, you could add a bunch of frontosas and they wont attack each other. Giant gourami, although that could get to big. Pictus catfish, and many other catfish like shovelnoses. Thats all i can think of off the top of my head, but there are many more


----------



## Ruskull (Nov 27, 2011)

Pearl Gouramis!!! Big, graceful swimmers that would appreciate spreading their fins out in such a large tank. Vey docile as far as Gouramis go, just keep at least 2 females per male. You can also add Dwarf or Honey Gouramis to that tank as they get along well with the Pearl G's. A few pairs of Cherry Barbs would add some color & a huge school of Glass Catfish would add that weird fish factor. Few fish school as well as Glass Cats dontcha know. May even have some room left for a good school of Harlequin Rasboras.............

Man, I wish I had that tank with that stocking myself


----------



## kittycat2016 (Mar 10, 2012)

those sound really cool andif you want abig tank, go on craigslist. thats where i got mine! entiresetup with tank stand pumps filters atc for only 150!


----------



## kittycat2016 (Mar 10, 2012)

by non-agressive, i mean they wont tryto kill my other fish, i dont want 1 big fish that will eat everything else or need to be kept alone


----------



## Ruskull (Nov 27, 2011)

No, the male Pearl will chase the female sometimes but it's more like he's hunting/playing and he never hurts her. She shows no damage and she doesn't even seem to mind! I think she likes the attention................


----------



## Ruskull (Nov 27, 2011)

kittycat2016 said:


> those sound really cool andif you want abig tank, go on craigslist. thats where i got mine! entiresetup with tank stand pumps filters atc for only 150!


I'm actually looking for a 55 gallon setup with everything including a nice stand & I've been on Craigslist everyday..........LOL


----------



## kittycat2016 (Mar 10, 2012)

well best of luck to you!


----------



## Blackfeet (Jul 23, 2012)

Ruskull said:


> I'm actually looking for a 55 gallon setup with everything including a nice stand & I've been on Craigslist everyday..........LOL


Widen your search region keep in mind I might cost $100 round trip in gas but you still save $ most of the time plus you might be able to find an even larger set up


----------



## Ruskull (Nov 27, 2011)

Blackfeet said:


> Widen your search region keep in mind I might cost $100 round trip in gas but you still save $ most of the time plus you might be able to find an even larger set up


I will, thanks.

Hey I just noticed you're from Port Jefferson, NY. I grew up in Centereach myself.............we hung out down Port all the time. :BIGcool:


----------



## Blackfeet (Jul 23, 2012)

Actually I am from upstate, north of Poughkeepsie. My wife is from here.


----------



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

I personally like Blackfeet's idea the best so far. They Discus and Angels will grow to be a good size and won't harm anything else. There's so many different breeds of either that you could really fill that tank with some great colors.


----------



## kittycat2016 (Mar 10, 2012)

what about a bunch of different cats?
the smaller breeds i mean


----------



## Blackfeet (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a LOT of catfish and them tend to stay on the bottom most algea eaters and Cory's re very peaceful


----------



## 3ndler3nvy (May 20, 2012)

This is my 125. I've got Tiger Barbs, Australian Rainbowfish and Giant Danios for Schooling fish. Then I've got a pair of Jack Dempseys, a pair of Blood Parrots, a Jewel Cichlid and a Red Tail Shark.

I'm pretty happy with my stock and the tank is pretty active 


125 Gallon Aquarium - YouTube


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

With a tank this size small shoal of Yoyo Loaches, or Golden Zebra Loach would be awesome. They really come to life with big personality in a tank this size. They don't really bother other fish either but the bottom has to be sand.


----------

